# Sorority Pictures



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey All,

I have just created a new Betta Sorority and wanted to share the pics with everyone. I have added my Female Betta's just under an hour ago and they are all getting used to their new home.

I have introduced 7 females and 4 neon tetra's. Mix of fake and real plants and a small stone bottom with some larger black rocks. Added various places to hide, including cedar board to provide shade, budda statue with inside area, and a Harley Davidson bike lol. Also, there is a small heater providing 78-80f temp, and A 10 Gallon filter to keep oxygen in the water and help keep circulation. 

I will keep everyone posted on the updates as the night and week go on, my camera battery died as I was taking Pics, So I will Add more of my betta fish as soon as its charged (lots of color, they almost look like males, red, bright blues and whites) Hope you enjoy the pics! 

Betta Boy


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow nice set up!!!

what about the tank tho? i dont mind, but you can only see their backs lol it still looks unique tho


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!

Your sorority is very nice looking! It reminds me of a pond. Out of curiosity, do you have a cover for it? And how many gallons is it? Bettas LOVE to jump (I have one that jumps 3-4" when I feed him). I'd hate to see one of your girls jump out


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> Your sorority is very nice looking! It reminds me of a pond. Out of curiosity, do you have a cover for it? And how many gallons is it? Bettas LOVE to jump (I have one that jumps 3-4" when I feed him). I'd hate to see one of your girls jump out


true i agree and i love the way that it looks like a pond!! like kuklachica said


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*A few More Pics*

Thanks for the support, glad you it so far, everyone has relaxed a bit and disputes have stopped. I do have a lid, I will definitely make sure to make use of it when I am out or asleep.

Here are a few more pics. The bright blue fish is my fav, Maui. She gets picked on the most but is an AMAZING at hiding. I have to keep an eye on here as its only 2 Hours since they have been put in! The neon tetras are all now in a group (4) they hang out by the mirror in the corner, i think its because the feel they protray a larger group and intimidate others, well see.

I think I might add some rocks to the waterfall to lighten the splash, may make a waterfall cascade with some flat rocks. I will post the finished product tomorrow.

Let me know of any other ideas or info as well as posting your sorority pics too!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

they are beautiful! and i love your tank!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

can you post pictures of your bettas?


----------



## doggipoi (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the beautiful set-up! It's so original 

Although I wonder... How many gallons is that tub? Standard sorority is at least 20 gallons with 4-7 females otherwise disputes start. And, are those plants plastic?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey,

Your right about the size of the tank, it is a little small at just under 15 Gallons. It is long and does provide many spots for the fish to hide out and remain unseen. The 

I am working on a 65 Gallon glass tank now, I am building a river tank and will have a 25 gallon sorority on one side land in the middle for a small (harmless) reptile, and a Male Betta tank on the remaining side. There will also be a range of land and aquatic plants.

As for my current tank, there are a mix of real and plastic aquarium plants. I will slowly be replacing the plastic with real over the next week.

Below is a picture of Maui and Nemo checking themselves out in the mirror with the neon tetras!

Thanks for the post.

Betta Boy


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah okay. It should be okay for a temporary basis then as long as you keep an eye on the females, they can get dominant.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pics of My Female Bettas!*

Hey All, as promised here are some pics of my girls, seccond day in the sorority. I have has to remove Maui as she had a lot of nips taken at here back fin. I have given her some BETTA FIX to her water, to help speed healing. I will post progress.

Names From top to bottom- sorry about the head tilt.

MAUI
SMALL-FRY
BEAUSOILIEL
NEUT 
RUDOLPH
NEMO
MAGMA


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, 10 gallons is the minimum for sororities, so you're A-okay. With the other fish in there, though, the sooner you get them into a bigger tank, the better  Everything looks AMAZING. It's so unique, the way you look into it from above. It's like a little pond  Nipping will happen for the first few days, unfortunately, but it should settle down as the girls get settled. Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

VERY cool!! Your making me want to do that now!! 

I have a 10g sorority and it's all good.  Hoping to upgrade in the future though.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a really interesting and pretty set up. I really like it!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

The bamboo plant is bad for your tank because it will rot and put toxins in the water. And the plastic plants as well as the bicycle are most likely going to cut your betta's fins. So I'd take them out if I were you.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

beautiful tank, i agree it does look like a pond.

another original idea for when i get my sorority *lol*

Love it!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Amour, thanks for the insight on the bamboo, didn't realize it would put toxins in the water. I will remove it. 

As for plants and bike, probably true, but its really just a holding tank until I Finnish the big glass one! All real plants and no bikes lol. 

Ill post the pics when its complete and the girls are in their new home!

Thanks for all the comments and support everyone! 

BETTA BOY


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*New Underwater Shots*

Hey Everyone,

Here are some new pics I took of the underwater view without a flash. The red ones are Nemo and Magma, and the silhouette is of Beasoleil Bunch a of cool ones but i will only post a few for now.

Enjoy!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

This has gone from a sorority tank to indoor art, centerpiece, and ecosystem! Bravo! I can't wait to see the river tank!!! You have a great eye for design!

I was thinking about doing a storage container tank someday but was thinking about it from the regular tank-view standpoint. I rather enjoy this! <3
Thanks for sharing! =]


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks A lot! I have really enjoyed setting up teir tank and taking pics! I added another shot for you lol!

The river tank is on its way!

Should be up next week!

Enjoy


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*New pictures*

Posted some more pics of the sorority tank for everyone.

Hope you enjoy my new Betta Starburst.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow i love this!! im so copying you haha


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

bettaboy84 said:


> hey all, as promised here are some pics of my girls, seccond day in the sorority. I have has to remove maui as she had a lot of nips taken at here back fin. I have given her some betta fix to her water, to help speed healing. I will post progress.
> 
> Names from top to bottom- sorry about the head tilt.
> 
> ...




any one know what type of betta fish these ar??

Thanks


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi!!!! Your females look like they're all veiltails to me. I think that your tank is very creative and fun. I also think it looks alot like a pond.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

woahh nice and i love starburst's color and i like than name starburst it suites her


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats Betta Boy on your awesome tank!


----------

